# Ken's Shamrock vs. Frank Shamrock Team



## thechamp (Dec 7, 2006)

Ken and Frank international fight league teams will be facing each other at the IFL's Oakland event.  

I hope that Franks team beats Kens down.  Ken did such a poor job coaching his team on TUF that he has it coming.  

http://www.ifl.tv/event.aspx?id=4


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 7, 2006)

*Moderator's note:*

Thread moved to MMA forum.

Ronald Shin
MT Moderator


----------



## ajs1976 (Dec 7, 2006)

I wonder if Ken will go after Frank, like he did with Tito.


----------



## Odin (Dec 8, 2006)

Are the trainers fighting each other?


Frank needs to get his backside before I lose repect for the man...he used to be one of my favourite fighters.


----------



## zDom (Dec 8, 2006)

thechamp said:


> Ken did such a poor job coaching his team on TUF that he has it coming.



I have to agree. Fighters on his team really got a raw deal.


----------



## matt.m (Dec 8, 2006)

Ken is a good MMA fighter, he did his folks dirty on TUF.  If I remember correctly, Frank and Ken aren't the best of pals either.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 8, 2006)

matt.m said:


> Ken is a good MMA fighter, he did his folks dirty on TUF. If I remember correctly, Frank and Ken aren't the best of pals either.


 

I believe you areright


----------



## thetruth (Dec 12, 2006)

I've met Frank Shamrock and I would seriously doubt that anything would get him to fight Ken.  Ken doesn't need anymore beatings. It would be unwise of him to challenge Frank

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## Odin (Dec 12, 2006)

I heard the two buried the hatchet after thier Dad was sick.
They must of fought each over hundreds of time at home!lol


----------

